

ASK HN: Hacker Bibles - ice_man

I'm trying to build the ultimate collection of hacker bibles. These include books on programming languages, algorithms, mathematics, theory, engineering principles and methodologies, design, paradigms, operating systems, frameworks, industry commentary, business/startup-related, etc.<p>Below are my favorites (in no particular order), what other "greats" am I missing?<p>The Art of Computer Programming (three volumes + fascicles) - Knuth (aka TAOCP)<p>Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs - Abelson and Sussman (aka SICP, aka The Wizard Book)<p>Introduction to Algorithms - Cormen, Leiserson, Rivest, Stein (aka CLRS)<p>Design Patterns - Gamma, Helm, Johnson, Vlissides<p>The C Programming Language - Kernighan, Ritchie<p>The C++ Programming Language - Stroustrup<p>The Scheme Programming Language - Dybvig<p>Practical Common LISP - Seibel<p>Programming Perl - Wall, Christiansen and Orwant<p>ANSI Common Lisp - Graham<p>Refactoring - Fowler<p>UML Distilled - Fowler<p>Introduction to the Theory of Computation - Sisper<p>Information Theory, Inference, and Learning Algorithms - MacKay<p>Modern Operating Systems - Tanenbaum<p>On Lisp - Graham<p>Hackers &#38; Painters - Graham<p>Paradigms of Artificial Intelligence - Norvig<p>Pattern Recognition and Machine Learning - Bishop<p>The Java Language Specification - Gosling, Joy, Steele<p>Learning Python - Lutz &#38; Ascher<p>Programming Erlang - Armstrong<p>Programming Ruby - Thomas, Fowler, Hunt<p>Calculus - Spivak<p>How to Solve It - Polya<p>The Design and Implementation of the 4.4 FreeBSD Operating System - McKusick, Bostic, Karels, Quarterman<p>The Design of the Unix Operating System - Bach<p>The Unix Programming Environment - Kernighan, Pike<p>The Art of Unix Programming - Raymond<p>Godel, Escher, Bach - Hofstadter<p>Metamagical Themas - Hofstadter<p>Joel on Software - Spolsky<p>Code Complete - McConneli<p>The Mythical Man-Month - Brooks<p>No Silver Bullet - Brooks<p>The Long Tail - Anderson<p>The Art of the Start - Kawasaki
======
yan
_Surely You're Joking, Mr Feynman_ (or anything else by Feynman is very
relevant)

 _Understanding the Linux Kernel_ is surprisingly thorough not just in its
coverage of the Linux kernel, but also architecture and OS design in general

The Design and Implementation of FBSD book now covers 5.3, which is much less
dated than the 4.4 text.

 _Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach_ is one of my favorite CS books
and covers AI topics with surprising clarity.

 _The Design of Everyday Things_

 _Linkers & Loaders_, I'd hesitate to call this a bible of any sort, but it's
a rarely-referenced gem that covers a topic few others do and it's relevant to
me, at least.

Probably others I'm missing. This is a very good list though.

~~~
ice_man
Thanks for adding to it yan! I have been meaning to get my hands on the
Feynman books...

------
run4yourlives
1\. Peopleware: [http://www.amazon.com/Peopleware-Productive-Projects-
Teams-S...](http://www.amazon.com/Peopleware-Productive-Projects-Teams-
Second/dp/0932633439)

2\. Pragmatic Programmer: [http://www.amazon.com/Pragmatic-Programmer-
Journeyman-Master...](http://www.amazon.com/Pragmatic-Programmer-Journeyman-
Master/dp/020161622X/ref=pd_sim_b_2/190-2927696-0077003)

~~~
ice_man
How could I forget Peopleware? Good call! I've also been meaning to read
Pragmatic Programmer, thanks for the reminder...

------
cubix
W. R. Stevens: TCP/IP Illustrated Vol. 1-3, Advanced Programming in the UNIX
Environment, and UNIX Network Programming Vol. 1 and 2.

------
bayareaguy
The Algorithm Design Manual - Skiena

Purely Functional Data Structures - Okasaki

Algorithmics - Harel

The Practice of Programming - Kernighan & Pike

Concurrency Control and Recovery in Database Systems - Bernstein, Hadzilacos,
Goodman.

Recovery in Parallel Database Systems - Hvasshovd

ACM Turing Award Lectures

------
yan
Also a decent list of books:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FogCreekMBACurriculum...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/FogCreekMBACurriculum.html)

------
jaydub
Computer Architecture, Fourth Edition: A Quantitative Approach - John L.
Hennessy, David A. Patterson

The Black Swan - Nicholas Nassim Taleb

------
tapostrophemo
Working Effectively With Legacy Code - Michael C. Feathers

------
qhoxie
_Applied Cryptography_ \- Schneier

~~~
ice_man
I will add it to the to-read list!

